# Best LEDs for ADA 180P to Hang 16 inches above surface



## JonWF (Jan 9, 2013)

Tank is 6' x 2' x 2'. Will be an Amano wanna-be setup with "grass like" bottom and sparse plants on a piece of driftwood. 

Fixtures will be suspended about 18 inches above the water surface. 

I want lights that can deliver PAR down to the bottom of the tank. 

I was going to buy 4 Marineland 36" LED Aquatic Plant Lighting System Fixtures and run them in 2 "strips" across the tank. I am thinking these because they seem well made, come in 6500k temp and are available at my LFS or easily online. 

I see there are a ton of options out there but am not sure whether any are agreed to be best in class. I am not going to DIY. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I promise to post pics as i get underway.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd go with ati t5hos on something like that. Check out plantbrains setup, I think his are dimmable too.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

check out the radion pro, maxspect razor 8k, ghl mitras, hyperion etc

(btw a 180p sounds sweet )


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I would go for the finnex ray2's far and above better than the marineland lights. 

BUT, if money ain't no thang, go for the ecotech radion or aquaillumination vega color.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

ATI light fixture with dimmcomputer

dimmable with 10 set points per bulb.. best class t5 fixture on the market, hands down and up. the REEF guys will agree and they know alllllll about the lights, we are just catching on here recently


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm voting razor 8k or radions


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Fascinating!*



JonWF said:


> Tank is 6' x 2' x 2'. Will be an Amano wanna-be setup with "grass like" bottom and sparse plants on a piece of driftwood.
> 
> Fixtures will be suspended about 18 inches above the water surface.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're trying to undertake pursing a version of my aquarium (90P) in my signature below? Check out my LED fixtures...


----------



## JonWF (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Styxx. How do the GroBeams compare in PAR to the Radions etc? I like the lack of fan and noise on yours.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

The fan noise is imperceptable on the radions, plus for a planted tank you won't be running the LEDs at a strength high enough to really need the fans.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

What about 3x kessil a150w amazon sun?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Anyone mention TrueLumen Pro's?

http://www.current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/truelumen-pro-led-striplights


----------



## CJKlok (Nov 23, 2010)

Then there is always the option of custom building your own. 

A year ago I set up an odd shaped nano aquarium - 12" x 12" footprint but 24"deep. To get sufficient light penetration down through 21 to 23 inches of water column I built a light using a combination of CREE x-pg and x-ml LED units. Plant growth has been explosive. Specifically my photon hungry carpet plants at the bottom loves it - I get pearling within an hour of the CREE x-ml's kicking in.
The latest batch of CREE x-ml LEDs can push out 1000 lumens per unit, and their prices dropped significantly - $6 to $8 a piece. These are available in cool white (~8000 K), neutral white (~6500 K) and warm white (~5000 K). Mix these up to your preference and you'll probably end up with a better light than you can buy commercially.

Of course this DIY approach does require some electronics and electrical skills...


----------



## Pugman (Jan 27, 2012)

I have to turn my 1st gen Radions down to 40%. I ended up pulling my DHG out because it grew too fast. Razors are nice but the don't communicate to each other so the sunrise and sunset feature won't be as cool.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome!!! more pix please...


----------



## Pugman (Jan 27, 2012)

Assassynation said:


> Awesome!!! more pix please...


This is not my thread. Do a 180p search.


----------



## JonWF (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Pugman. I have followed your tread closely. Amazing layout. Also amazing that you only use 40% of radion output. 

Building my own lights is not an option.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Maxspect is out with a 300w version. Maybe check if you can get it in 8000k


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

I would do 2 www.reefbreeders.com 24in or 30in dimmable fixtures, set the intensity every 30 minutes, custom spectrum for 10$ more and they have even more output than the radions along with a spectrum much better for plant grow if you choose.


----------

